# Maisy Mousery Dutch



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

:dance Adorable!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They look like they are growing on well.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

They are doing very well thanks, chunky little things


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Cutie!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

what pretty little babies!! Love the blacks <3


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love them! Especially the first pic... are those chocolates, or agoutis? Either way , gorgeous!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I just noticed one of the black and whites has a love heart on it's shoulder. The one in the second picture :lol:


----------

